# الصابون الطبيعي



## Eng mohamed12 (11 فبراير 2010)

الاخوة المهندسين الاعزاء 
السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
انى يحاجه ضروريه الى طريقيه لصناعة صابون مثل لوكس او دوف وهل هناك مصادر طبيعيه بدلا من الكيماويات
واشكر لكم لمساعدتى والله يوفق الجميع


----------



## تامرمحمدعبدو (11 فبراير 2010)

eng mohamed12 قال:


> الاخوة المهندسين الاعزاء
> السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
> انى يحاجه ضروريه الى طريقيه لصناعة صابون مثل لوكس او دوف وهل هناك مصادر طبيعيه بدلا من الكيماويات
> واشكر لكم لمساعدتى والله يوفق الجميع


 
خامات صناعة الصابون طبيعية ولايوجد خامات صناعية
1-شحوم
2-زيوت دهنية مشبعة(زيت نوى النخيل-زيت نخيل)(احماض دهنية اوليك-بالمتيك)
3-هيدروكسيد صوديوم
4-عطور
5-مانع تعفن
6-ثانى اكيد التيتانيوم لاعطاء اللون الابيض او اى الوان غذائية
7-ملح طعام
8-ماء مقطر
ومن الممكن ان تشترى الصابون جاهز عبارة عن مكرونة صابون وتضيف اللون والرائحة وتقوم بعمل اسطمبات لتشكيل الصابون 
هذة كل معلوماتى عن هذة الصناعة وارجو ان اكون قد افدتك


----------



## Eng mohamed12 (20 فبراير 2010)

مشكور ياباشا


----------



## hosamelnaggar (21 فبراير 2010)

*::تحضير صابون زيت الزيتون*
*صابون زيت الزيتون *
*هو صابون أبيض ولطيف به نسبة عالية من زيت الزيتون _ ورد بالحديث الصحيح ( كلوا الزيت وادهنوا به ) المقصود زيت الزيتون.**
ورائحته مميزة لاستخدام السمسق العطري و الشمرة العطرية وطبعاً يمكنكم استخدام اي عطر آخر لا تتقيد بالمكتوب لكن هذه الخلطة حسب التجربة والتي تم استخدامها تجارياً لاقت رواج . وبالنسبة للقالب استخدم صينية من البلاستيك الخفيف التي تستخدم في السوبر ماركت لوضع انية الشوكولاته المخفوقة / أيضاً لا تتقيد بالمكتوب .
نوع الصابون :
صابون صلب وشمعي له فقاعات كبيرة 
له رغوة كريم غنية 
مرطب*
*
المقادير :*
*
680 غرام من زيت الزيتون
227 غرام من زيت النخيل
57 غرام من شمع النحل الابيض
283 غرام من الماء **Ro**
142 غرام من هيدروكسيد الصوديوم ( الصودا الكاوية / محلول قلوي )
1 ملعقة مائدة ( 15 غرام ) زيت الافوكاتو
2 ملعقة مائدة ( 10 غرام ) زيت السمسق العطري
1 ملعقة مائدة ( 5 غرام ) زيت الشمرة العطري
طبعاً طريقة الخلط نفس الطريقة الاساسية للتصبين *


----------



## abue tycer (22 فبراير 2010)

*لشرح مبسط لكيفية تصنيع الصابون والمكونات الاساسية فى التصنيع*









لشرح مبسط لكيفية تصنيع الصابون والمكونات الاساسية فى التصنيع 






إن الزيوت والدهون المستخدمة عبارة عن مركبات للجليسرين وحمض دهني مثل الحامض النخيلي أو الحامض الإستياري. وعندما تعالج هذه المركبات بسائل قلوي مذاب مثل هيدروكسيد الصوديوم في عملية يطلق عليها التصبين، فإنها تتحلل مكونة الجليسرين وملح صوديوم الحمض الدهني. على سبيل المثال، فإن حمض البلمتين الذي يعتبر الملح العضوي للجليسرين والحمض النخيلي ينتج بلميتات الصوديوم والجليسرين عند التصبين. ويتم الحصول على الأحماض الدهنية اللازمة لصناعة الصابون من الشحوم والدهون وزيت السمك والزيوت النباتية مثل زيت جوز الهند وزيت الزيتون وزيت النخيل وزيت فول الصويا وزيت الذرة. 
أما الصابون الصلب فيصنع من الزيوت والدهون التي تحتوي على نسبة عالية من الأحماض المشبعة التي تصبن مع هيدروكسيد الصوديوم. أما الصابون اللين فهو عبارة عن صابون شبه سائل يصنع من زيت بذر الكتان وزيت بذر القطن وزيت السمك والتي تصبن مع هيدروكسيد البوتاسيوم. وبالنسبة للشحوم التي تستخدم في صناعة الصابون فتتدرج من أرخص الأنواع التي يحصل عليها من القمامة وتستخدم في صناعة الأنواع الرخيصة من الصابون وأفضل الأنواع المأكولة من الشحوم والتي تستخدم في صناعة صابون التواليت الفاخر. وتنتج الشحوم وحدها صابونا صل با جدا بحيث أنه غير قابل للذوبان ليعطي رغوة كافية ومن ثم فإنه يخلط عادة بزيت جوز الهند. 
أما زيت جوز الهند وحده فينتج صابونا صلبا غير قابل للذوبان بحيث أنه لا يستخدم في المياه العذبة، إلا أنه يرغي في المياه المالحة وبالتالي يستخدم كصابون بحري. ويحتوي الصابون الشفاف عادة على زيت خروع وزيت جوز هند عالي الجودة وشحوم. أما صابون التواليت الفاخر فيصنع من زيت زيتون عالي الجودة ويعرف باسم الصابون القشتالي. وبالنسبة لصابون الحلاقة، فهو صابون لين يحتوي على بوتاسيوم وصوديوم وكذا الحمض الإستياري الذي يعطي رغوة دائمة. أما كريم الحلاقة فهو عبارة عن معجون يحتوي على خليط من صابون الحلاقة وزيت جوز الهند​


----------



## fantom2006 (22 فبراير 2010)

مشكور يا اخى


----------



## Eng mohamed12 (22 فبراير 2010)

اشكر كل من ساهم فى اثرائى بهذه المعلومات
والحمد لله لقد قمت بفضل تعاونكم معى من ابتكار طريقيه جديدة واظهرت نتائج طيبه 
شكر الله لكم 
واساله سبحانه ان يجعلنى من عباده المخلصين وان يرزقنا الخير والخير لنا ولامه المسلمين واصيكم واييى بتقوا الله والصلاه على سيدنا رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم واعملوا عملا يرضه


----------



## الكيمياوي اكرم (22 فبراير 2010)

مشكوريييييييييييييين لهذا الموضوع القيم


----------



## 1خالد يونس1 (24 فبراير 2010)

eng mohamed12 قال:


> اشكر كل من ساهم فى اثرائى بهذه المعلومات
> والحمد لله لقد قمت بفضل تعاونكم معى من ابتكار طريقيه جديدة واظهرت نتائج طيبه
> شكر الله لكم
> واساله سبحانه ان يجعلنى من عباده المخلصين وان يرزقنا الخير والخير لنا ولامه المسلمين واصيكم واييى بتقوا الله والصلاه على سيدنا رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم واعملوا عملا يرضه


جزاكم الله جميعا كل خير وارجوا منك الافادة عن الطريقة التى ابتكرتها اخى


----------



## اثيرالعرب (9 مارس 2011)

يسلمووووووووووو على الابداع


----------



## عاشقة تراب بلدي (21 أبريل 2013)

موضوع ممتاز ونفسي الناس ترجع زى زمان تعمل حاجتها بأيديها وكمان عشان نبعد عن الكيماويات الضارة ببشرتنا وجلدنا


----------



## hfc_azorro (28 مايو 2013)

موضوع ممتاز ونفسي الناس ترجع زى زمان تعمل حاجتها بأيديها


----------



## البروفيسورطه جاويش (29 نوفمبر 2014)

تشكروا علي الافاده :20:


----------



## ابو ابراهيما (12 يناير 2015)

شكرا


----------



## جابر ابوزيد سيد (20 يناير 2015)

شكرا لكل من أدلي بدلوة في هذا الموضوع - وياريت الناس ترجع زى زمان وتعمل حاجتها بأيديها بس إزاي نبعد عن الكيماويات - وهي أصل كل الصناعات الكيمياوية - طب ياريت يكون في بديل


----------

